# Toro 2000



## manowar (Feb 10, 2015)

We have an old Toro it runs well, or did, The last snow storm one pull and it started right up. Then I turned it off about 20 minutes later the city plow covered the apron and sidewalks again so I tried to start the snowblower but it would not start up. It was working great a few minutes before and there was enough gas but it would not work, a few hours later I tried again a few times it almost started up but didn't. Today I tried again and no luck spark plug looks clean. What the **** happened?????


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello manowar, welcome to *SBF!!* make sure the sparkplug is firing and that gas is flowing


----------



## manowar (Feb 10, 2015)

I put a new spark plug and gas looks to be flowing best i can tell. When I prime it I can see gas in the little tray. Now with a new plug I pull starter and it starts for a second and dies, pull again same thing happens. What else can be wrong with it?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

carb could need cleaning after all there years


----------



## manowar (Feb 10, 2015)

I need to get a spray for that? I never did that before, walk me through it if you have time. It's odd that the first time i used this machine in about 4 years on the first pull it starts and now it won't anymore 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

manowar said:


> I need to get a spray for that? I never did that before, walk me through it if you have time. It's odd that the first time i used this machine in about 4 years on the first pull it starts and now it won't anymore
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I would be better if you watched a couple of carb rebuild vids on you tube


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fresh gas is not only excellent fuel but also a pretty potent solvent (old drag racers adage - alcohol is for drinking, gasoline is for washing parts, nitro is for racing). Quite likely that the new (fresh) gas dislodged some crap in the carb.

You can try cranking the mixture screws open and hope the fresh fuel will flush the junk out the adjust back to proper settings. Otherwise - See above referenced YouTube vids and clean out your carb.


----------

